# Halloween!



## Shawno (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow your the best joker I've ever seen lol I saw a lot of crappy Jokers last Halloween.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Kazz tearing it up again, good one

I was going to go out but ive ran out of money

So am just going to stay in with my girlfriend and watch some scary movies


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Shawno said:


> Wow your the best joker I've ever seen lol I saw a lot of crappy Jokers last Halloween.


Thanks. I'm just trying to make it look as good as possible.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Great make-up, video was well-done as well.

As for what I'll be doing, not sure yet. May go out, may ignore trick-or-treaters

Mean and horrible, I know, but it's pretty funny sometimes. Last year, I had a kid yell "GIMME CANDY!" after I failed to open the door when he knocked twice.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

Your Joker make-up! Did you get it from a set? Nice video too, easy way to make 100 quid:lmao (dissapointed there wasn't a strong Irish accent though)

What will I be doing for Halloween? Probably nothing... Can't go to the pubs cause I'm too young and I doubt I'll be invited to any house parties... Hopefully I will be able to do something with some mates. Perhaps scare the shit out of little kids and film their reactions... I have one of those speaker doorbell things... So if any trick or treaters ring the door bell I can scream shit at them down the phone from the safety of inside my house WOO! FUN!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Rated-R Champ: Haha, that's great! If you do happen to stay in and ignore them; if one them acts up again go answer the door and give them fruit. Will teach them not to bother you again. 

Steve Awesome: The make-up's seperate from each other. It wasn't only after I'd bought all the seperate parts when I seen the 'official' Joker make-up set. Still, I prefer what I have. lol. Sorry there wasn't enough of an Irish accent, although that's what I was going for.


----------



## slireat (Oct 30, 2009)

Kazz said:


> Thanks. I'm just trying to make it look as good as possible.


Kazz tearing it up again, good one
I was going to go out but ive ran out of money
So am just going to stay in with my girlfriend and watch some scary movies


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

slireat said:


> Kazz tearing it up again, good one
> I was going to go out but ive ran out of money
> So am just going to stay in with my girlfriend and watch some scary movies


Eh... WTH?:lmao

and I think the make-up you have is better quality than the cheapy sets they have for sale. I was going to go as the Joker for halloween last year after seeing an awesome tutorial for the make-up... But I didn't go out, haven't gone out for halloween in three years


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

slireat said:


> Kazz tearing it up again, good one
> I was going to go out but ive ran out of money
> So am just going to stay in with my girlfriend and watch some scary movies


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Hasn't even been 24 hours since I uploaded that video and already the county newspaper has picked up on it. They want me to go in for a photoshoot in my Joker get-up. Today's been my first day off in a couple of weeks and first without wearing Joker make up in a week. That's about to change. lol.


----------



## † TPO † (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome looking Joker man. I'm going to a party for halloween. Dressing as Michelangelo from Ninja Turtles. It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

I do not really have any plans. Going to a snowboard show in the afternoon and then might hit the strippers or bar later in the night.


----------



## eXcecution3r (Apr 1, 2007)

Best Joker I have seen in a while. It's become a popular fad to dress up as the Joker, but a lot of people get it so damn wrong it's way too sad...

You're "OK". 

Only thing I found kind of.. "lame" (don't want to use the word lame since you did a good job anyways) was the lines you used in your video. Seemed like you were just copying most of the Jokers own lines from the movie. Other than that I really think you did a good job 

(The above wasn't really a hate, just thought you should try using different wording/lines that aren't from the movie. Using a few is fine, but most of your video consisted of the movies own lines. Not bashing once again!  You did a good job, just seemed too repetitive )


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Completelly understand what you're saying. I didn't really know what to say in the video and pretty much just threw it together. Thought I'd use familiar quotes from the film and play with them a bit.

Just back from the photoshoot. Some really cool pics, looking forward to seeing them in Thursday's paper.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

You definitely get the award for best Joker!
The looks AND the voice. 

I love Halloween, it's my favourite time of year so I'm very excited for tomorrow.

Just hitting up a few Halloween house parties and then some clubs/bars in the city! The usual. 
I'll be dressing as Alex De Large from A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## eXcecution3r (Apr 1, 2007)

Kazz said:


> Completelly understand what you're saying. I didn't really know what to say in the video and pretty much just threw it together. Thought I'd use familiar quotes from the film and play with them a bit.
> 
> Just back from the photoshoot. Some really cool pics, looking forward to seeing them in Thursday's paper.


Sweet, you should post scans of the newspaper so we can check it out 

It'd suck if they make a screwed up headline and talk crap about you though lol


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice make up Kazz.

I'm going as Horatio Caine. First ugly girl I see tonight is gonna get this:

"Well Frank, I guess huskies (our schools mascot) aren't the only dogs at Michigan Tech. YYYYYYYEEEEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow, great costume. I was gonna dress up as Ric Flair. Still not sure what I'm going to do though, either go out with friends, or even just stay home and answer the door. It doesn't really matter to me, I'll have fun either way. I just like Halloween.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nolo King laughs at these antics!

Putting all that make up to look like someone who has a more interesting life is rather sad!

Go out as yourself and if people ask what you are supposed to be simply reply, a man confident enough to be true to the self, lawls!


----------



## fhgjh (Oct 31, 2009)

Nolo King said:


> Nolo King laughs at these antics!
> 
> Putting all that make up to look like someone who has a more interesting life is rather sad!
> 
> Go out as yourself and if people ask what you are supposed to be simply reply, a man confident enough to be true to the self, lawls!


Wow, great costume. I was gonna dress up as Ric Flair. Still not sure what I'm going to do though, either go out with friends, or even just stay home and answer the door. It doesn't really matter to me, I'll have fun either way. I just like Halloween.


----------



## BoulderHead (Jan 17, 2008)

Nolo King said:


> Nolo King laughs at these antics!
> 
> Putting all that make up to look like someone who has a more interesting life is rather sad!
> 
> Go out as yourself and if people ask what you are supposed to be simply reply, a man confident enough to be true to the self, lawls!


What, the holy fuck. Do you not grasp the concept of Halloween? Just seems to me you hate those of us who go out and have a good time because you can't, based off this and the fact you had a go at that guy who went to a RAW house show by saying no-one cared. Now who's more sad, the OP, or yourself? lawls!


----------



## New Blood (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm preparing for the party tonight. Got a bunch of food, booze, music and a double feature of Martin and The Evil Dead!

The music will be:
Neurosis
Ministry
Sepultura
Acid Bath
Alice In Chains
Arson Anthem
Bad Brains
Black Flag
Black Sabbath
Boris
Burzum
Cathedral
Candlemass
Christ Inversion
Crowbar
Eyehategod
Faith No More
John Carpenter
Goblin
Melvins
Nailbomb
Nine Inch Nails
Pantera
Pentagram
Down
Saint Vitus
Sepultura
Slayer
Soilent Green
Soundgarden
Southern Isolation
Sunn O)))
Superjoint Ritual
Type O Negative
Witchfinder General

Some ambient and industrial music will be thrown in as well.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Sadly, not a freakin' thing

Hope all of you enjoy yours though. Nice Joker look OP


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

I figured I would be asking myself this question sooner or later, so I decided not to shave. That allows for an endless list of possible characters to go as.

Tonight, I'll be going as The Guy Who's Face Looks Like It Was Raped By a Forest. You couldn't imagine the amount of candy one could score just by looking homeless.


----------



## New Blood (Feb 13, 2007)

Before the festivities start, I might pop in New York Ripper and watch that.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Haven't celebrated Halloween in five years. Not going to change anytime soon.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Little shits ringing the doorbell all night to beg for stuff. Yeah I love it [/sarcasm]


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have work.... and its raining outside anyway... and when I say rain I mean downpour. So with those two things mentioned, I'm not going to be anything, however if I didn't have work... I would of went to a party and dressed up like Zack Ryder WOO WOO WOO You Know IT!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Platt said:


> Little shits ringing the doorbell all night to beg for stuff. Yeah I love it [/sarcasm]


Holy crap, someone who has the same feelings as me for Halloween!

Seriously, its just some random fucking day used to teach kids how to beg, and if they don't get what they want they are taught to give people a "trick" which usually ends up in a house or car getting egged.

I'll be doing what I always do on Halloween. Turning off all the lights downstairs, and remaining in my room ignoring the door. If I had any beer left I would get pissed, but oh well...


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

I never really do much on Halloween, the "spooky/horror" theme isn't exactly my thing.

I was going to head over to a friend's crib to watch some horror movies, but he ended up heading to Pennsylvania at last minute's notice.

I'm going to spend the rest of the day watching Wrestlemania 19, ATTEMPT to watch the WM-18 main-event & watch some romantic movies whiles socializing with my woman via phone .


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Where do people get the, "begging" part? Maybe it's just where I live but no one has ever begged for anything while trick or treating at my house. *


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *Where do people get the, "begging" part? Maybe it's just where I live but no one has ever begged for anything while trick or treating at my house. *


The whole concept of going door to door and basically asking for sweets/chocolate or whatever just screams "begging" to me .


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ahhhh, lol okay. In that context, sure.  I take things too literally sometimes... my apologies. *


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm not doing anything special. Just a regular Saturday night for me. 



Platt said:


> Little shits ringing the doorbell all night to beg for stuff. Yeah I love it [/sarcasm]


Just put an empty bowl on your doorstep with a note in it saying just take one.


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh my god I LOVE your CM Punk costume!! You even look kinda like him


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

ADR LaVey said:


> Just put an empty bowl on your doorstep with a note in it saying just take one.


I tended to abuse that system.

Going to a few parties tonight, no costume at the moment but certain substances may change my mind. Halloween Frat parties are one my favorite parts of fall, can't wait.

Question for everyone: What was your age the last time you trick or treated?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Is in the house with my mum and my girlfriend watching the xfactor no little shits have knocked yet, looks like its all for us


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Handing out a rock a kid per Trick or Treater; hoping someone gets the reference.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

brian8448 said:


> Question for everyone: What was your age the last time you trick or treated?


12

What was the strangest thing you ever got trick or treating? Ramen noodles would be mine.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Can't remember how old my last time was when I went trick or treating.

Nor do I think I ever got anything all that random, but my little brother did find one of our older neighbours' false teeth in his bag. At first we thought it was a joke, until she came looking for them. lol


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

Don't remember how old I was when I last went trick-or-treating. 12 or 13.

Strangest thing I got was probably a few quarters and coins from a nice elderly couple.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Skittle said:


> Oh my god I LOVE your CM Punk costume!! You even look kinda like him


Thanks, it was dead easy to do. Just need to wet my hair back, grow the beard in, put a piercing in mpy lip and darken around my eyes. _Seemples._ lol.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

This song essentially summarizes what Halloween means to me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImnMucno1ew


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Platt said:


> Little shits ringing the doorbell all night to beg for stuff. Yeah I love it [/sarcasm]


Little shits? Only young uns knocking around here, the oldest being like 10. With their mother or father, hardly little shits.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

So how did everyone enjoy their Halloween weekend?

I had a great time on Saturday night. A lot of feedback on the costume ect. Was in the paper yesterday for last weeks photoshoot as well. I'll try and upload scans later.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

My Halloween fucking sucked.

The first party I attended resulted in most attendees getting swine flu after a few days (thankfully not me)... 

Then apparantly a few friends and I got a taxi to town to meet a couple of guys we know, then proceeded to go to two clubs and a house party in the country.
I say "apparantly" because I don't remember ANY of it. ¬_¬

Not to mention my costume was ruined the next day.


----------

